# Compass / Acceleration Guages Not Working



## White_Griffin (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey,

I was just wondering if anyone could help me with this. My Acceleration / Compass guages don't work, the back lights on them light up, but nothing else, I don't get any arrow or anything on the Compass, or no lines on the Acceleration gauge. Would anybody be able to tell me what the problem could be?

Thanks in advance to anybody who can help.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

the unit could be dead or a fuse blown.


----------



## White_Griffin (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks AZ-ZBum, I will check, hopefully its not the unit itself 

Thanks again mate.

*Edited*

Umm... now I probably sound stupid, but what fuse would control them? I have a few wires hanging down behind my radio, but they have nowhere to plug into, could that be them?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

I have no idea what the wires are for. Where do they go?

Might as well check all the fuses while you're at it. Not sure which one is for the center gauges.


----------



## White_Griffin (Apr 9, 2007)

lol hmm, yeah i'll check all the fuses then. Umm I believe those wires might be for the cigerette lighter, as I have a custom head unit in it and it doesn't have a cigerette lighter.

Thanks for your time on this mate.


----------

